# Game Plan...



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, i have an Almond Oriental Cock, mated to a Kite hen, and two Kite hens that are Aunts, to my set of new Squeeks. The young are a red and a Almond.
Is there a way to make a family of birds out of these with out Breeding too close? Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Well, i have an Almond Oriental Cock, mated to a Kite hen, and two Kite hens that are Aunts, to my set of new Squeeks. The young are a red and a Almond.
> Is there a way to make a family of birds out of these with out Breeding too close? Dave


Let me think about this!


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

David, You know better than I !Put it on paper, connect the dot's. From what you have said, seem's like you need a cock or hen from a completly differant family to mesh it all together.
Hey Bro!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Carl, long time! I think i need to spend more time on frank Mosca's web site! LOL! Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I think i want to keep the family as close as i can get away with, at least until i find a real good flying type. Then i will work two different lines, one for flying, and one for color/Show. and cross the show into the flying, Ect. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> I think i want to keep the family as close as i can get away with, at least until i find a real good flying type. Then i will work two different lines, one for flying, and one for color/Show. and cross the show into the flying, Ect. Dave


So, why ask?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I want ideas! and opinions, i want to learn! That is my plan for now, but want input... LOL! Dave


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

All my orientals are from one pair. As long as they can pump them out and the performance is the same for each generation, I have no plans to change.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

HELLO! Becege! I was wondering if you would give some input. I plan to keep the lines you gave me intact. They are BEAUTIFUL Birds.
I have a question, one of many no doubt. Are the reds you get Deroys, as they call them, with dark red Flecking? I might add some blood in a few years but NOT for a long time! THANK YOU again. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Becege, did you see the pics of the young off the pair you gave me? Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> I think i want to keep the family as close as i can get away with, at least until i find a real good flying type. Then i will work two different lines, one for flying, and one for color/Show. and cross the show into the flying, Ect. Dave


Dave
All I realy know is homer's.But if I wanted to keep the "family" or some what of a winning type. I would breed the "winner" to his/her granson or grandaughter. I figured you have advanced enough to be close, but not far enough to loose all the the good attribute's.It's a chance thing. But that's what make's pigeon's fun.
GMO


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Carl, i agree with you to a point. But after having breed for show and Performance, in many different type of creatures, knowledge can take a lot of the Luck out of it. Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

heres a site that covers alot on the orientals http://www.orientalrollers.com/


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Lakota! Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Happy*



LUCKYT said:


> Thanks Lakota! Dave


I've known David for a while now.We come from the same nest.
I just wanted to say how excited he was to get these new bird's. When my frend's are happy, I am happy too


----------

